
ReactNative release cadence slowed from fortnightly, to monthly - KuhlMensch
https://github.com/facebook/react-native/commit/56e026f9b3701745386dba029056646318e6898d
======
tomtompl
I am glad to see this. I hope react-native becomes more mature soon!

